# Game 7, Bucks vs Pacers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (4-2) vs. Indiana Pacers (3-5).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/179222381.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

good start tonight


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hell of a first half for the Bucks.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

they look great tonight.. hope this continues.. could be a fun season.. FTD!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

We're lucky Roy Hibbert decided sometime this offseason to not live up to expectations. Him performing as such would have drastically changed things for us.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

36 Karat said:


> We're lucky Roy Hibbert decided sometime this offseason to not live up to expectations. Him performing as such would have drastically changed things for us.


I think ersan is following in his "i got paid" footsteps


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I think ersan is following in his "i got paid" footsteps


Sigh.

I hope Ersan gets over his paiditis soon, but so far it hasn't cost the Bucks much.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey.


**** you guys.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

<3


----------

